# Genotropin 10 day super sale



## OTG85 (May 27, 2016)

Genotropin - Pfizer
Supplierfizer ,Belgium
Chemical Name:Somatropinum
Comes In: 36IU vial(12mg)
Dosage: Men 2-6IU total daily
Active time: Varies by injection method
Class:Growth Hormone


108 IU for $480.00


Important: EXPO. DATE JUNE 2017

Uncle Z is slashing the best HGH on the market down! Nothing else's comes close to the quality of pharmacy grade HGH. Buy now won't last long!

http://unclez.net/human-growth-hormo...in-pfizer.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

That's a great deal!


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2016)

Yep! Pharmacy grade right here.


----------



## vadimeu (Jun 14, 2016)

Do you ship to Germany with success?


----------

